# 14" X 40" High Percision Metal Lathe



## JimDawson (Jun 18, 2015)

Interesting ad copy.

I guess I might be a little nervous about buying a machine from a company who can't even get the title spelled correctly.  Not exactly sure what a ''Percision'' machine is.

14" x 40" High Percision Metal Lathe


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah Boltontool has had ads here before and still hasn't fixed that. I guess no one pointed it out to them, or they don't do their web work and can't get the copyist to fix it. 

I agree....not sure I could stand any percision in my shop, much less _High_ percision!


----------



## gr8legs (Jun 18, 2015)

I just clicked on Jim's link and it went to a page with a listing for a " 14" x 40" Precision Toolroom Metal Lathe | BT1440" so either their web guy is working late or your browser has an old page cached.

I love computers

Stu


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 18, 2015)

Nah we're just picking on his link spelling. 

Same guy probably did this one, but I like it better.

Sears® Torch Wrenches


----------



## turnitupper (Jun 18, 2015)

Gauin fru dis websight [koma} awl ewe Amerikens spel wurds funy. Ey em en Auzie end kan ardely  dekkode sum off de wurds.
Barfrum.


----------



## higgite (Jun 18, 2015)

turnitupper said:


> Gauin fru dis websight [koma} awl ewe Amerikens spel wurds funy. Ey em en Auzie end kan ardely  dekkode sum off de wurds.
> Barfrum.



I was in Oz for a few days a number of years ago. Had to hire an interpreter to get around. For instance, I didn't know that when Aussies say the word "beer", it sounds like "Foster's". No worries, mate. 

Tom


----------



## higgite (Jun 18, 2015)

You guys just can't read ad copy. It's a 14" lathe that is 40" high, made of metal, with the brand name "Percision".

Tom


----------



## turnitupper (Jun 18, 2015)

Exactly what I need for some horizontal metal spinning.
 John


----------

